# Waiting for Combined Partner (Temporary) (Class UK Subclass 820) visa



## jemma9580 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi there,

We put my application in for the Combined Partner (Temporary) (Class UK Sublass 820) and Partner (Residence) (Class BS Subclass 801) visa onshore, at the Brisbane office on April 18th 2011. I'm British, my partner is Australian. We've submitted everything for our application via a visa lawyer: Police checks from UK and AFP, evidence of our relationship/living together for 12 months plus, 3 stat decs from friends/family, photos, our own stat decs etc. Only thing pending is my medical, which I'm going for on Tuesday 21st Feb (and am a little nervous about, just because I don't really know what to expect!).

We were originally given a processing time of 9 months, which has now been and gone. According to my visa lawyer, we don't even have a Case Officer yet  Does anyone know how long partner visas from Brisbane are taking at the moment? And/or how long it is likely to take once we have a CO? Is there any point in contacting the Brisbane office myself to see what's going on? Ours on the face of it, seemed to be a pretty clear cut case. We've been living together out here for 2.5 years, togther for nearly 4 years, and supplied a ton of evidence.

I know I'm not the only one waiting, but just wondering if anyone has any words of reassurance (!) at this stage! It's all dragging on forever, and as my partner is in the Army out here in Australia and is potentially going to be away for 3 months from the end of Feb, possibly even longer, I'm getting anxious about a lot of things at the moment... For instance, if he was then to be deployed to Afghanistan for 7 months in June (a possibility), I'd really just want to go back to England for the duration and be with my family and friends there. But my understanding is I can't really leave Australia until I get this partner visa through. Due to Army life, this is our second new location in 2.5 years, and I'm just really stuggling to settle here in Brisbane having come from a small country town in Victoria - the Army basically tell us where to live unfortunately.

Anyway, apologies for the stress-laden post...and thanks so much for reading


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

If you haven't done your medical yet then that is what is holding it up. Current processing times onshore are about 12months.

Did immigration request the medical? If so then it is likely you have a case officer but it's prob not worth contacting them until your medical is done. Medicals can take weeks to process so I'm wondering why you didn't do it sooner or when you applied.


----------



## jemma9580 (Feb 18, 2012)

whatnext said:


> If you haven't done your medical yet then that is what is holding it up. Current processing times onshore are about 12months.
> 
> Did immigration request the medical? If so then it is likely you have a case officer but it's prob not worth contacting them until your medical is done. Medicals can take weeks to process so I'm wondering why you didn't do it sooner or when you applied.


In short, because that's what my visa lawyer had told me to do!

I believe the medical is only valid for one year, so when we first applied and the application time was set at approx 9 months, we were told my the lawyer it was safer to wait until closer to that 9 month date or risk having the medical expire before anyone even looked at the application. The lawyer said when we had a CO the immi dept would contact us for the medicals. As it is, no-one from the immi dept has yet contacted us at all, aside from the initial application received confirmation letter.

We haven't got a case officer yet. My visa lawyer has just told me that we may as well get the medical done now.

I've resigned myself to a 12 month wait at least by the looks of it, but to be honest I'm depressed by the whole process. If it wasn't for the fact that I love my partner and obviously want to be with him, and for now, due to his Army career, he cannot return to the UK with me (he could get an ancestry visa there in 6 weeks, ironically), I'd just give up this whole process and return home to the UK  There's no way I'd go through all this hassle for any other type of visa, that's for sure. For those of you that are - much respect to you all.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

This process is extremely frustrating!!! Your life is basically on hold and it's hard to make any future plans but you are almost there so hang in there. Once our medical has been done contact the processing centre. Anything that gets them to look at your application is good and hopefully the medical will kick start things for you. From what I've seen on here Brisbane is a pretty slow office but if your case is pretty straight forward then once they get to your case it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

I would also suggest you contact them and explain your situation. Your husband may be deployed for several months and you want some sort of resolution before he goes away. Don't be shy about pulling the heart strings, email may be best. I know everyone has a story and wants their application to be processed quickly but I think in your case it's a valid argument and worth a shot.


----------

